# 4H Cooking Class



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Well we had our first class yesterday and what a great group of kids. 6 girls and one lucky boy!! He just doesn't know it yet.

Here is the menu

Beef Turnover Empanadas

Pork San Choy Bau

Chicken Mango Jalopeno Sausage

Pumpkin Spice Cake (Thanks to Squirrel)

Here are some pics of the food. Can not post the kids yet I forgot to get their permission

This is the Pork








Making the empanadas







Cant show the finished pics cause the kids are holding them for their record books

Here is the sausage made into patties with chipotle mayo they also made







Here is the cake they made and decorated- we changed the icing to a cream cheese icing













We get these kids for a little over 3 hours so we are going at a pretty fast pace with them. Great bunch and willing to do anything we challenge them with.

Thanks for looking


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2010)

looks great gary and it's nice to see someone working with today's youth...........thx!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

That's just flat out Great Garry !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome! Working with the kids was a treat I hope!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks awesome. Its great to be able to give back and guide the youth.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes indeed there Gary you are doing a great thing there. Now like Micheal Simon says if you teach them a dish they will eat and if you teach them a technique they will be able to create a thousand dishes. I really like that cake......fat kid you know.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes indeed there Gary you are doing a great thing there. Now like Micheal Simon says if you teach them a dish they will eat and if you teach them a technique they will be able to create a thousand dishes. I really like that cake......fat kid you know.


Mark we talked about that very thing in class yesterday. We teach them food and knife safety for the first 30 minutes or so. Then we speak about each recipe and what could be changed so they get a sense of how to make it their own. We go around the room and ask for suggestions on how to change each recipe and get some interesting answers. The parents come for the last 20-30 minutes and they get to taste what the kids make. The biggest compliment we get is when the parents tell us how the kids use the recipes at home. It is really rewarding for us.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Cheryl

We got a call from a couple of the moms today and they are making the cake with their kids so it was a big hit

Thanks


----------



## nwdave (Oct 10, 2010)

to one and all and to you especially for taking the time to teach some life skills.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 11, 2010)

That's awesome! I think it's great that you and Mrs. Scar are doing this for the kids. We need more people like you!!!! You should hold on to that wesite for other desserts or baked goods. That lady is amazing. I recently made her homemade butterscotch pudding and it was to die for!!!! Congrats on a job well done my friend!!


Scarbelly said:


> Hey Cheryl
> 
> We got a call from a couple of the moms today and they are making the cake with their kids so it was a big hit
> 
> Thanks


----------

